# Baytril without a prescription for sick ratty



## Severknot (Jun 19, 2009)

The vet down here charges $45 for a checkup plus an extra $35 for baytril. At the moment im broke after getting my other ratty under treatment on a tumor. This ratty started showing signs of a resp infection yesterday and now hes not eating, drinking, or keeping his tail off the ground. Hes asleep on my hand right now chittering. I already know where this road goes so i thought id ask if anyone knows where i can get baytril without a prescription?

If not and when he gets worse.. I guess im gonna have to put him down.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You can't get baytril without a prescription. There are other medications for rats apart from baytril - they also need a prescription though. If he isn't eating or drinking he really needs to be treated asap for the best chance of recovery.


----------



## Severknot (Jun 19, 2009)

I know that, hes already gasping for air and spasming.. he keeps looking to me like hes scared. Im gonna call the vet and hope they take in emergencys and allow payments.



Stace87 said:


> You can't get baytril without a prescription. There are other medications for rats apart from baytril - they also need a prescription though. If he isn't eating or drinking he really needs to be treated asap for the best chance of recovery.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, some vets will allow you to set up a payment plan. Good luck.


----------



## Severknot (Jun 19, 2009)

ok after calling the vet they no longer treat rats which is bullshit but i did find out that petsmart has a vet that see's rats, however checkup is 45.95 plus whatever baytril costs. no one knows a way?



Stace87 said:


> Yeah, some vets will allow you to set up a payment plan. Good luck.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

There is no way without a prescription. Perhaps call around other vets in your area to ask if they treat rats and see if they're cheaper - if money if the only issue. Even if they aren't experienced with rats, you could take along some information (including information on dosages) to ensure the rat gets the correct treatment. 

Could you borrow money from family/friends and gradually pay them back? I don't know if this is of any use for you: http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/whycc.html


----------



## Severknot (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea im trying to see if anyone has any cash to spare, thanks for the link ill check it out.



Stace87 said:


> There is no way without a prescription. Perhaps call around other vets in your area to ask if they treat rats and see if they're cheaper - if money if the only issue. Even if they aren't experienced with rats, you could take along some information (including information on dosages) to ensure the rat gets the correct treatment.
> 
> Could you borrow money from family/friends and gradually pay them back? I don't know if this is of any use for you: http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/whycc.html


----------

